
Redesigned MacBook Pro keyboard uses new method for repelling dust, says iFixit - Aaronn
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/13/17570538/apple-macbook-pro-keyboard-design-patent-dust-dirt-liquid-resistant-ifixit
======
codebeaker
I wonder if my late 2016 15" inch has had 4 top cases will be
eligible/compatible with this redesign.

